# Walk-Through 2008 at the Watts' House



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Due to limitations in yard space (I have a pool in back yard so cannot use it to extend haunt), and homeowners' restrictions, I have to create a walk-through using only my front lawn. This definitely makes it harder to create an element of surprise. I created a path using green christmas rope lights, and the TOTs have to follow the path through the haunt. They always enjoy it, even though it is simple, and I get around 300 visitors. My nighttime video is just too hard to see, like most people's. So I shot at daytime so you could see the props. You'll just have to add the fog, lights and children screaming in your own mind.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks like a lot of fun. I wish I could see it at night.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats great!i love the pirate song


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Outstanding! The sound track you put together is just amazing, the props are wonderful, and I LOVE your cat!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

*Night time video*

Thanks all. If you truly want to suffer through it, I have a night version of this. It was filmed using a small spotlight though, as my camcorder sucketh at night recording. Also, my fog machines all crapped out (but one) early in the evening. Bad solution. AND (as if I needed more problems on Halloween night), I was having major electrical malfunctions all evening and did not get to record until after the TOTs had left. So it is pretty quiet in my yard. If you have watched the day version you will already have an idea what it's really suppose to look like.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

it all looks good JW--i like the wolf in the cage, i think ill steal that one,,, i mean borrow


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You've got a lot going on there! Great walk through.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very very nice job!
I LOVE all the animations you have in your haunt!
Very cool!
.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nicely done, can't decide what I like best, very good job.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great video and soundtrack and a lot of props. I love the wolf in the cage!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

You certainly have a lot going on there. Good job.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice, the kids must love it! I agree on the wolf in the cage. All of the animated creatures really make an impression.

Your kitty looks like one of ours, who also is very interested in all of the Halloween hulabaloo.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was really enjoyable! I loved the werewolf scene. Ditto on all the variety of animation. Your TOT's have got to love coming to your place. Great job!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great haunt, just whisper, love all the animations,did you make all those them self ? Can't immagine what all you would do if your could do your back yard also!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. Spider, I saw a pic of your kitty earlier and thought she looked a lot like mine. Very pretty. Bethene, nice to hear from you. I guess I would like to be able to spread my props out a little more so the TOTs aren't distracted by the last one and nearly miss the effect of the next one. I think I have figured out a way to use a small part of my back yard this year. I actually got the idea from something Pyro did that had nothing to do with this. LOL I think my TOTs all agreed with you guys, the wolves were the overwhelming favorite this year. Yes Bethene, I make all my own props.


----------

